# Cute little girl available



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, I dont know if anyone is in the market but there is a really cute, 6 month old litle girl avail. at malt angel maltese in CA. Sheila Riley is the co-breeder of one of the top maltese in the country- Ch. Divine's Marc of Friendship. I'd give it a look







http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/available_puppies.php


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I just happened upon MaltaAngels site today myself and my heart melted when I saw what Sheila Riley was offering





















Heaven knows I do not need THREE Maltese....but if I didn't already have two I sure would be interested!!! It is going to be on the small side, too.





















Sheila is only about 45 minutes from me..... *sigh*

I have GOT to quit looking at these good breeders wonderful websites....







...everytime I see a cutie my heart skips a beat... or two or three


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a darling, darling baby. I just want to give her a hug!! What a fabulous companion she will be for the lucky person who gets her.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh she is absolutely gorgeous







if I was looking for a puppy I sure would consider her


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She IS gorgeous! Every time I see a maltese puppy (maybe any puppy for that matter, but especially maltese) my heart melts! Lord knows I could never have more than 3- especially since Maya is the most demanding of attention. Buy boy, another Maya maltese would always be amazing







Whoever gets her is very very lucky! I just love this breed.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I have been thinking about this puppy all day!!!! Its soooo tempting and I even went as far as asking my husband. Sigh....she is adorable but we are about to move and its probably difficult enough to find an apartment that allows 1 dog, let alone 2. Plus my husband reminded me that we hope to have children very soon and it would be more difficult with 2 doggies. Sigh... I am so sad







!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I looked, I loved







, but my husband said "two is enough"!! Sure was fun looking at her picture though!


ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

She is perfect perfect perfect!!! I have already emailed the breeder for more info







She's exactly what my parents are looking for, I can just feel that they will love her so much!
My parents fell in love with the breed when me and Pudding visited last time and they were looking for one to own! I hope she's the one!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute little thing!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> She is perfect perfect perfect!!! I have already emailed the breeder for more info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is so perfect, what an angel.

Let us know how you get on with breeder.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> She is perfect perfect perfect!!! I have already emailed the breeder for more info
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I hope this works out!! Keep us updated


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

There is also a beautifu little gal at Sno-Cap up for a home.























http://www.snocapmaltese.com/Maltese_Puppies.html

I think if I had a zillion fur angels...I would still love going to sites and looking at these beauties.

























"My name is Carole. . . 

and I am addicted to white fur angels."


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I think someone bought the original little puppy....her picture is gone!!! Well, I think its for the best, so that I am not soooooooo tempted







. I keep listing all the reasons why its great to just have 1 ... traveling, clean ups, grooming, vet bills


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> There is also a beautifu little gal at Sno-Cap up for a home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you about being addicted Carole! I am so not even close to wanting another one, but cannot help looking at all of those sites every day to see if there are any babies available!! I like posting them here though because then hopefully someone will get them and I can watch them grow anyway!



> I think someone bought the original little puppy....her picture is gone!!! Well, I think its for the best, so that I am not soooooooo tempted smile.gif . I keep listing all the reasons why its great to just have 1 ... traveling, clean ups, grooming, vet bills smile.gif[/B]


I looked this morning and saw that her pic was gone as well! I was a bit disappointed but hopefully the person who got her is a member or will be...I think you could handle another one though!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Always Maltese's website says they have puppies that will be ready to go home in June.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> There is also a beautifu little gal at Sno-Cap up for a home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can relate...my husband, and family think I am nuts...which I am... about Maltese! 
ginny & zoe & bella
p.s. Yes...I went to the website and the puppy is adorable!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I was in touch with the breeder, Sheila, about this puppy. She emailed me yesterday that the little girl has found a home.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Every One, I have to confess, my girlfriend got the puppy from MaltaAngels Maltese, Sheila Riley. I did not want to say anything until she was here in RI. We picked her up at the airport last night and she is just too precious. I also got my Katie from Sheila. She has some really sweet babies. Joyce and I have both been blessed. She has a beautiful Malt, Maya from Balla Blanc and now this one from Sheila. The new one weighs only 3 1/4 lbs and she is actually 7 months, born Sept 14, 2005. Joyce does not have a computer so I will post pictures of her in my galllery so you can all watch her grow. Even though I am overwhelmed with two at times I would love to have had her myself. She is just a little doll. However, I think three would really push me over the edge









I am going to put a picture of her in my gallery that I took at the airport last night with Joyce holding her. I will also try to post it on this thread if I can.

Lynda


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Luckey her!! I have been wanting a girl and on an impulse decided to follow up on this. But she was a bit out of my price range so it was just as well! Best of luck to her. I was very impressed with how quick Shiela was to answer my e-mail and to get back to me when she knew the little girl had a home. Often breeders are so busy that they don't answer e-mails.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lynda, your pic of her with your friend is just darling. I'm sure she's thrilled to have her.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> Always Maltese's website says they have puppies that will be ready to go home in June.[/B]



Lexi & Nikki's mom:
I said this to Abbey's mom too, cause she's precious, but I think that Nikki has such a sweet little face! Where did you get her?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175833
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I got her from Darlene Huckaba, who is a breeder located in the St. Louis, MO area. If anyone would like her contact info let me know and I will PM you. Her females are $2000 and the males are less (not sure the exact price). She is really nice and always gets back to me quickly when I have questions. Oh, Pippinsmom also got Pippin from Darlene. Pippin and Nikki have the same father (I think).


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> Hi Every One, I have to confess, my girlfriend got the puppy from MaltaAngels Maltese, Sheila Riley. I did not want to say anything until she was here in RI. We picked her up at the airport last night and she is just too precious. I also got my Katie from Sheila. She has some really sweet babies. Joyce and I have both been blessed. She has a beautiful Malt, Maya from Balla Blanc and now this one from Sheila. The new one weighs only 3 1/4 lbs and she is actually 7 months, born Sept 14, 2005. Joyce does not have a computer so I will post pictures of her in my galllery so you can all watch her grow. Even though I am overwhelmed with two at times I would love to have had her myself. She is just a little doll. However, I think three would really push me over the edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh My Goodness she is ADORABLE!!!! She looks like such a tiny puppy still! No stains it seems like either. I love her














I think once you've taken the plunge and gotten a second malt, its like- oh well, why not a third or fourth or fifth! Haha, in my dreams! I hope you can follow up for us how the little girl is doing with your friend- did I see that her name was Mia? If it is, Mia and Maya is so cute together


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

The MaltaAngel baby, Mia,





















is just an absolute stunner, Lynda!!! 
The new pictures of your MataAngel baby, Katie,





















also stop my heart!!!

Please keep us posted.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OHH Man..I need a girl!!!! Sooo Cute


Andrea~


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Hi Every One, I have to confess, my girlfriend got the puppy from MaltaAngels Maltese, Sheila Riley. I did not want to say anything until she was here in RI. We picked her up at the airport last night and she is just too precious. I also got my Katie from Sheila. She has some really sweet babies. Joyce and I have both been blessed. She has a beautiful Malt, Maya from Balla Blanc and now this one from Sheila. The new one weighs only 3 1/4 lbs and she is actually 7 months, born Sept 14, 2005. Joyce does not have a computer so I will post pictures of her in my galllery so you can all watch her grow. Even though I am overwhelmed with two at times I would love to have had her myself. She is just a little doll. However, I think three would really push me over the edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both Katie and the new puppy are absolutely adorable!!! If I ever decide to get a second pup, I will be sure to check out MaltaAngels...also since I will be living in San Francisco for next 4 yrs, it would just be so convenient!!!


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lucky her!! I guess I was too late to email! Awww.. That's ok though, you will give her a wonderful home








Congrats to your gf!


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

I thought I was doing something wrong because I could not see any picture there at all







I would have loved to see her! Just a peek!


Genie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I thought I was doing something wrong because I could not see any picture there at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scroll up in this thread to Lynda's post and click "Visit my Gallery" under Lynda's avatar and then click on her Album, "Chloe Mae" and you'll see a picture of the puppy with Lynda's friend; the third photo on the top row.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Lynda, The photo of Mia is beautiful. Tell your friend that she is very lucky. Is she going to join SM????


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> Lynda, The photo of Mia is beautiful. Tell your friend that she is very lucky. Is she going to join SM????[/B]


Thank you everyone for your compliments on Mia and my precious Katie. 

My friend does not have a computer so she will not be joining SM. Sometimes I wish I didn't have one either. I spend wayyyyyyyy too much time on it









Lynda


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

This is a test, trying to post picture of Joyce and Mia.


----------

